# EMS Provider & Patient Killed When Ambulance Collides With Semi-Truck



## nemedic (Aug 4, 2010)

PROSPECT, Ohio — Police say an ambulance has collided with a truck on a central Ohio highway, killing the ambulance’s driver and a patient.

Ohio State Highway Patrol Lt. Gary Lewis says a preliminary investigation shows the private ambulance was traveling north Tuesday afternoon when it crossed the center line and hit a semitrailer in Delaware County.

Full Story:
http://goforward.bm23.com/public/?q...9..C8ID7g~J3cF.C7oD6~FqjeT.l.C7oD7~qEw.nl96Rg


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 4, 2010)

Where's the attendant?


Also, remember the golden rule when driving anything. Physics doesn't care who has the right of way.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 4, 2010)

Was it IFT? No partner? Wonder what the details where behind this. :?


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 4, 2010)

The article though not long on details has me thinking the ambulance in actuality was probably a ambulette/chair car. That would explain why only two people were in it.


----------



## atropine (Aug 4, 2010)

he who has the most lugnuts wins^_^


----------



## medic417 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wonder if that texting?  Or changing radio stations? Or.........

Of course we don't know why they crossed the center line but makes you wonder.  My condolences to the families and friends.  My thoughts are with the truck driver as well as even if not his fault he will be haunted by the deaths.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 4, 2010)

*I wonder if the frequency per thousand on the road is climbing?*

Not the number of reports or th absolute number, but how many as a ratio to the number on the road? And ratio to miles travelled? Regionally>


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 4, 2010)

Picture in the article looks like a chair van, and the fact that there was only one EMT pretty much confirms it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking at the video it's a chair truck, not an ambulance.


----------



## zmedic (Aug 4, 2010)

yeah, the truck won that one. Ouch.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Aug 5, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Picture in the article looks like a chair van, and the fact that there was only one EMT pretty much confirms it.



Man you guys get single EMTs in your wheelchair vans? Here the wheelchair vans just get chain-smoking Russian guys.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 6, 2010)

Cawolf86 said:


> Man you guys get single EMTs in your wheelchair vans? Here the wheelchair vans just get chain-smoking Russian guys.



Not sure...I was going off the fact that no ambulance would have less than 2 people on board, and they would both have to be at least EMTs, so only one on board means it can't be an ambulance.


----------

